# Riding With Hearing Aids



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

My hearing is not what it used to be and 6 years ago I was given hearing aids while I was still in the RCAF. I just recently got my 2nd pair, apparently I get new ones every 5 years from Veterans Affairs. The new ones are of course improved, water resistant, and filter out wind noise better. The brochure even showed a mountain biker. I also got a pair of cloth socks for the hearing aids, which are meant to be used for strenuous activities. I was sceptical, but I've worn them on a few rides now and they work. Some of the riding has been on DH tracks and they are still unobtrusive and secure. I can hear my bike ripping down the trail much better and It's much easier to understand my friends. On the downside my bike rattles and creaks more.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

What?


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking at hearing aids as well. Probably next year. Tried a set on and walked around Costco. They had a remote that turned off the microphone facing backwards, I think it was party mode, so it made it easier to hear forwards (conversation). I was thinking that the opposite would be nice for biking. Rear only microphone to hear others and reduce wind noise.

Sidenote: I was impressed with how much I was missing. Squeaking cart wheels, conversations across a distance. Amazing how much those things helped me hear. I was skeptical and admittedly vain, but know I'm kinda looking forward to them.


----------



## CrashCanipe (Jan 12, 2004)

I've worn hearing aids for years (like 45 years) and the technology today is unbelievable. I current have completely in the canal aids that are fully digital and nearly invisible. They also have an optional pack that can be worn around the neck that is a bluetooth connection between my hearing aids and my iphone. I can listen to music from my iphone when I ride without anyone knowing.


----------



## Beardog (Jun 7, 2016)

With all of the bad press about the VA in the news these days, it is easy to overlook the good points. The VA provides excellent hearing aids. If anybody is service connected and can get hearing aids from the VA, that is absolutely the route to go.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

My hearing seems to be falling off rapidly. 3000lb IED a quarter mile away will do that to you, I suppose. I've been contemplating getting my hearing checked at the VA again soon, as I feel like my hearing loss is starting to impact my work and personal life.

Good to hear that they provide some good stuff on this front.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## coastermtb (Feb 20, 2012)

Interested to know what type of aids are being used on the trails. Currently have set of Phonak Audeo Q70 (behind the ear). I use them for road riding, but at $6000 Aus, I'm not keen on taking them out on the Trails (lost one of my previous set somehow). I thought about a low end set of waterproof one's but for the cost of a new bike not worth it.


----------



## Beardog (Jun 7, 2016)

Le Duke said:


> My hearing seems to be falling off rapidly. 3000lb IED a quarter mile away will do that to you, I suppose. I've been contemplating getting my hearing checked at the VA again soon, as I feel like my hearing loss is starting to impact my work and personal life.
> 
> Good to hear that they provide some good stuff on this front.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


You can also go see a local ENT physyician, and have your hearing tested at his/her office. Then, you will also get a good ear exam by the doctor, to make sure that you don't have any other medically or surgically correctable problems (even as simple as a crust of dry skin or wax on your eardrum), before getting hearing aids. Once you know what type of hearing loss you have, and how severe it is, you can then go to the VA audiology department, with everything that you need in hand. This will save you a possible long wait to be evaluated first by the VA. And, thank you for your service, sir!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2016)

Le Duke said:


> My hearing seems to be falling off rapidly. 3000lb IED a quarter mile away will do that to you, I suppose. I've been contemplating getting my hearing checked at the VA again soon, as I feel like my hearing loss is starting to impact my work and personal life.
> 
> Good to hear that they provide some good stuff on this front.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


 In a similar boat, not really exposed to noise on a daily basis but I'm continuing to lose hearing. I understand that wearing hearing aides on a regular basis can keep some hearing loss from occurring (the hearing aide keeps the nerves stimulated). I'm still serving so mine via the AF, but I'm headed to the VA later this month to file my exit physical results so they'll be picking up that tab next year. Sucks, I could live without birds chirping I suppose, but the tinnitus is killing me.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Tinntus, Arghh! I'm sure some of my hearing loss is from the RCAF but the big on was shooting up to .50 cal with no hearing protection as a young infantryman.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My brother, father and I ran a diesel generator repair shop for years. They still do. I always protected my ears when I ran an engine. A 16 cylinder Cat spinnin' 1800 rpm in a cinder block room is plenty loud. My dad almost never wore plugs or muffs. Used to drive me crazy. His hearing certainly suffered from it and he drove us nuts. 
Then, he got hearing aids. Now, he can hear an ant fart and we have to be careful what we say around him.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Travis Bickle said:


> ... On the downside my bike rattles and creaks more.


Same here, then I realized all the creaking and popping wasn't the bike. It was my knees. 

A sweat band holds them firmly in place. 
A side benefit is I can bluetooth my playlist from my phone straight to my hearing aids and still hear what is going on around me. No ear buds blocking out my surroundings. My insurance paid 85% of the $6k cost.

Too many years around aircraft and machinery, even though I was fanatical about hearing protection.


----------



## CrashCanipe (Jan 12, 2004)

Coastermtb, I use Oticon IIC that are completely in the canal (the IIC stands for invisible in the canal). There is never a concern of losing them and they seem impervious to sweat or water. I've had behind the ear aids too and never really had an issue biking. In the US, you can get a rider on your insurance to cover them if you are really concerned. I don't think it is that expensive.


----------



## Nick2233 (Feb 24, 2021)

Sorry for bumping this thread. I'm pretty new to riding. I've been wearing a hearing aid for about two years. But I wonder whether there are tips on how to ride with the device. And do you feel comfortable with your aid? Do I need to buy one more device especially for riding?


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

I've been wearing hearing aids for about three years and always take them out when I ride. I'm a bit nervous abut loosing them as they are expensive. I tried them when road riding but the wind noise tends to get pretty loud. Mine go over the back of my ear with a small speaker that goes in the ear. I have an app that I can tweak noise reduction but haven't tried it for riding.


----------



## Jetta2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

I ride with my bte (behind the ear), and they are water resistant but if I get caught in down pour I always have a ziplock baggie just in case. I also ride road as well and do not have issue with wind but I suppose that is dependent on the HA and the fit. Ive rode w/o them but dont like not hearing whats going on. Properly worn you would have to have pretty hard crash to loose. 2 yrs ago i face planted, cut my eye and still didnt loose them


----------



## BlackOut (Mar 28, 2004)

I have had BTE and now using CIC digital hearing aids. I guess I am slightly fortunate that I do not need to wear them while riding (or at least I do not believe I need them). Road riding, there is enough wind noise that not being able to hear some things is a blessing (not hearing cars sucks). As for trail riding, I have not encountered incidents where riding with hearing aids in would make me feel more comfortable; but then I again I enjoy some of the solitude - when riding with buddies (back when we could do that) it would be nicer to hear some of the trail talk instead of yelling out "What was that?". I cannot see too much issue with trail riding with hearing aids in place. I think wearing protective eyewear poses issues with BTE types as it did when I wore prescription eyeglasses (lasik fixed at least one of my senses for me). I agree that having some place to stuff them should it start to rain. I do this everywhere I go, I have my work bag or something where I can put them away in adverse conditions.


----------



## CrashCanipe (Jan 12, 2004)

One tip from a wearer of hearing aids for the past 40+ years - buy a dehumidifier for your hearing aids. I've had about every type of aid imaginable but just recently bought a hearing aid dehumidifier at Costco and it is great to use after riding. I noticed that after riding that moisture would build in the aids and cause some distortion. 25 minutes in the dehumidifier and it is fixed. It keeps the hearing aid operating well and I'm assuming will extend the life. They also recommend to put your hearing aids in them every night, just to preserve the lifespan of the aid.


----------



## old_er (Dec 27, 2020)

Jetta2010 said:


> I ride with my bte (behind the ear), and they are water resistant but if I get caught in down pour I always have a ziplock baggie just in case. I also ride road as well and do not have issue with wind but I suppose that is dependent on the HA and the fit. Ive rode w/o them but dont like not hearing whats going on. Properly worn you would have to have pretty hard crash to loose. 2 yrs ago i face planted, cut my eye and still didnt loose them


I have RIC hearing aids which are similar. My hearing loss isn't read bad but it would be nice to hear if I encounter someone on the trail. I got lost not to long ago on a trail and had allot of trouble hearing the person who was giving me directions, especially since they were wearing a mask. People get nervous when you lean in and ask them repeat what they said. I'm going to wear them on my next ride and see how things go. The ziplock baggie is a good idea.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I can trace my need for hearing aids to various things.

1. The main gun in a tank is very loud and I spent 20 years in tanks.
2. Surfing in cold water will effect your hearing and I've surfed over 50 years.
3. Playing in numerous garage bands will effect your hearing.
4. Getting old will effect your hears.

Pick one but if I'm being honest, number 4 is the real reason I need hearing aids.

I am in the process of replacing my 9 year old hearing aids. I had top of the line devices originally and demoed other top of the line. While they are greatly improved, I don't wear them while playing sports - in this case, biking or skiing - because of the danger of them falling out when I remove my helmet. Fortunately, my hearing is good enough that not wearing them isn't an issue outside. Around the house or in groups is where they work best for me.

When I wear a mask these days, removing the mask always removes the hearing aid. I haven't figured how to get around this so I wear the devices much less then I should.


----------



## Ntmboy (Nov 10, 2010)

I opted for custom earmolds with my 2nd set. In addition to better hearing performance, a side benefit is that they stay in my ears much better and I find myself wearing them more often for activities (biking, skiing, boating). Also, I've found over the years that the greatest risk of loss comes when removing hats, helmets, masks, etc.


----------



## Simon789 (Jun 29, 2019)

The decision about wearing a hearing aid should turn on to the extent you need it to hear ambient traffic noise. Depending on the type, wind noise might make things worse, so all I suggest is that anyone wearing hearing aids, try with and without and do whatever is best for you. I personally bought a new hearing aid that is worn completely in the canal. I tested it in autumn while riding. I felt comfortable and didn't lose it (lucky I am  )


----------



## Jetta2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

old_er said:


> I have RIC hearing aids which are similar. My hearing loss isn't read bad but it would be nice to hear if I encounter someone on the trail. I got lost not to long ago on a trail and had allot of trouble hearing the person who was giving me directions, especially since they were wearing a mask. People get nervous when you lean in and ask them repeat what they said. I'm going to wear them on my next ride and see how things go. The ziplock baggie is a good idea.


mine are also ric, i am just used to using the bte terminology as that is what I started with many years ago. ric/bte have a 'retention' which helps keep HA from completely falling out. At least with my Phonaks and I've had similar retention device with other mfgs bte's. The only time I have to remove the HA now is if I am swimming as its not water proof


----------



## CrashCanipe (Jan 12, 2004)

Just to point out for those new to hearing aids, the newer hearing aids are very robust. I wear the Oticon opn that is a BTE ric type aid. Mine are already four years old and have held up to biking and working out with sweat and rain going into them. In addition, I've dropped them numerous times on tile and wood floors with no issue. I've never worried about them falling out while riding and even if they were to get caught taking off a helmet, they should not get damaged (never had a helmet pull them all the way off).


----------



## BlackOut (Mar 28, 2004)

old_er said:


> I have RIC hearing aids which are similar. My hearing loss isn't read bad but it would be nice to hear if I encounter someone on the trail. I got lost not to long ago on a trail and had allot of trouble hearing the person who was giving me directions, especially since they were wearing a mask. People get nervous when you lean in and ask them repeat what they said. I'm going to wear them on my next ride and see how things go. The ziplock baggie is a good idea.


oh yeah, masks make it just worse to hear people ... more muffled


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I blame 'The Who'. 11 concerts including a couple standing and leaning on the stage. Also saw Cream, Jimi, Janis, Led Zeppelin, BB King and many others.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

ddoh said:


> I blame 'The Who'. 11 concerts including a couple standing and leaning on the stage. Also saw Cream, Jimi, Janis, Led Zeppelin, BB King and many others.


A buddy of mine saw one of their concerts- he said when Pete came out, plugged in his guitar and hit a chord, my buddy's shirt rippled from the sound waves.  That _can't_ be good.

So, my contribution to the hearing aid thread is that I've been wearing them for 60+ years. Please, folks, do yourselves a favor and check out Costco.

Their Costco-branded hearing aids (Kirkland), are made by reputable manufacturer(s). A few years ago, I was shopping for new aids and was stunned at the prices, so in desperation I went to Costco and got a pair for less than $2,000, and am very satisfied. I checked out a price for a pair (a PAIR) a few days ago and they wanted $1,500 for two. This is _thousands_ less than independent dispensers will charge.

They are well-reviewed by Consumer Reports. There are many Costcos, so you may have to search a little for the best service- the folks working the hearing aid centers vary by experience.





__





Hearing Aid Ratings & Reviews - Consumer Reports


No one tests hearing aids like we do. Get ratings, pricing, and performance for all the latest models based on the features you care about.




www.consumerreports.org





And for Bubba, take your index fingers and slide them up your sideburns, under the mask strings. This is the best way to remove the mask without taking the aids with them.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Simon789 said:


> The decision about wearing a hearing aid should turn on to the extent you need it to hear ambient traffic noise. Depending on the type, wind noise might make things worse, so all I suggest is that anyone wearing hearing aids, try with and without and do whatever is best for you. I personally bought a new hearing aid that is worn completely in the canal. I tested it in autumn while riding. I felt comfortable and didn't lose it (lucky I am  )


Yes. Wearing hearing aids for the first time can be frustrating- it takes a while for the brain to adjust.


----------

